# Signatur in Bild einfügen



## Tobias K. (22. Dezember 2003)

moin


Ich möchte bei meinem Grafiken meine Signatur ins Bild einfügen. Allerdings am liebsten nciht per Hand sondern automatisch. Gibt es ein Programm das dies macht oder wie macht ihr das


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Michael Och (22. Dezember 2003)

Das wäre dann im Bereich PHP. -> hier findest du Informationen dazu.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Dezember 2003)

moin

Die Signatur ist in meinem Fall aber ein Bild und soll kein Text sein.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

